# 2nd leg ring 1



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

My Cyrus who is 9yrs.old got his 2nd leg of ring 1 today.I am soo proud of him.He is now french ring 1.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!! What an awesome accomplishment!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Can you explain what that is?


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

BIG Congrats

Vikki


----------



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

French ring titled in ring 1.1 pass under 1 judge first leg 2nd pass under different judge to have the title in ring 1


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good job, though it's not 'real' until you post pictures!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG :congratulations:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow!!! At 9 yrs old, your dog must be in superb shape to accomplish this!!

Second and third the BIG Congratulations!


----------

